# C&C Generals and Zero Hour Won't Run On Vista x64.....



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

**FIXED**

As the subject line says, I've got C&C Generals and Zero Hour and I can't get it to run on Vista x64 HP. I'm actually surprised since this is the only 32-bit game I haven't been able to run on Vista x64. I've tried running in Compatibility mode and run as Admin, all to no avail. I also had it patched to the latest update too.

What it does is when I run it, the splash screen comes up, the disc spins up and then it sits there for about 20 seconds trying to run and then the splash screen disappears and then about 5 seconds later the exe disappears from the processes window in Task Manager. Now, the way it's acting is like when I tried the Lost Planet DX10 demo. It did the same thing, but to fix it, I just had to run DXSetup again and that was that. This happened to 2 or 3 games actually....one was a DX9 game too I believe. Anyway, I tried running the DX setup for DX9..nada and then DX10...nothing as well.

I don't understand why it's not loading. It doesn't give me a warning or error message at all either. Like I said, it's acting just like it was having problems with DX. It is an EA game....so. If anyone has idea's that would be great...if not, I'll cut the head off my son's Carebear. You've got 24 hours to come up with a fix. Seriously though...I'll do it....don't push me! 

Thanx in advance!


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

14 hours to go guys....the bunny is starting to get a little nervous now. I sure hope I get a definitive answer soon, or else he gets it! Do you guys really want to be responsible for the death of this Carebear?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

All I got is this but you have done most of what is mentioned. I have not seen this problem before.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

I have, but thanks anyway. I've got this feeling that's it's a driver issue and if it's not Direct X, then it's probably my Forceware drivers.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

**FIXED**

Ok guys, found a fix. If anyone is having the same problems too, this will work for both XP and Vista, x32 and x64 if you're missing an options.ini file in My Documents for XP or User Name\Documents\ for Vista. If you're missing the options.ini file, do this and it will work!

Open your My Documents folder and add "options.ini" file (plain text file with renamed extension), then add the following and save the file:

AntiAliasing =
DrawScrollAnchor =
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 50
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MoveScrollAnchor =
MusicVolume = 55
Resolution = 800 600
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 79
SFXVolume = 71
ScrollFactor = 50
SendDelay = no
StaticGameLOD = Low
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
VoiceVolume = 70

After that, re-enter the game and set options to your liking.

I found the answer at the EA forums actually and I have to say thanks to Couriant for making me think to look there. I rarely look at game forums because (at the risk of sounding arrogant) if I don't know it, most other people don't either. It's not that I know everything....far from it, but I know a fair amount and especially with games (had allot of practice in the past getting them to work) if it's not a common problem, it's either not posted or buried somewhere. In this case, I found it here and 'maistral (C&C)' posted the fix: http://forums.ea.com/mboards/thread.jspa?threadID=314241&tstart=0

It just goes to show you that there's always an answer out there. You've just got to find it. In this case, it actually wasn't buried, but EA should have made it a sticky too. 
It's a good thing too because in just 4 short hours, that Carebear would have had to die!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: glad to be of some indirect help 

Maybe I will see you on the battlefield.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Probably, although for me both BF2 and BF2142 are getting a little old. COD4 is awesome, but I like the slightly slower gameplay of the Battlefield series. What I'm really waiting for (if it's true) is Battlefield 3. What's the buzz about it? It looks like it's gonna use an updated engine from Battlefield Bad Company which uses the Frostbite engine, but it's a console only title. What's so great about the engine you ask? The Frostbite DX (which will be used for BF3) offers a completely destructible enviroment. I don't remember the exact percentage that it's destructible, but I believe the dev's said 90%! Here's some info on the BF3 rumor that most people say is real including IGN...although they say it's a rumor, they seem to believe it may be real. http://www.digitalbattle.com/2007/10/09/breaking-battlefield-3-leaked-info/

To see the cool destructible Frostbite engine, check out gametrailers.com. Go here and especially look at the video titled Developer Walkthrough Pt. 4 because they talk and actually show the destructible environment! http://www.gametrailers.com/game/4456.html

As far as how the game looks, well it looks noticeably better than BF2 or 2142 and I'd say it looks nearly as good as the Call of Duty 4 engine! Also they've got a brand new video just about the Frostbite engine. http://www.gametrailers.com/player/28534.html


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I meant the C&C battlefield


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahh...OK. I doubt you'll see me there though, because, while I'm pretty good at FPS games, I'm probably equally as bad with RTS games online. The computer is usually a match for me. I guess I'm not a very good strategist...oh well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, stick with Alexandra (special weapons), that team is the best


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I really haven't even tried to play in RTS games online since....wow, I think Age of Empires II, so...who knows....I might actually win a game...hehe.

Right now I think probably the best RTS game is Company of Heroes. I have it, but not the expansion.


----------



## timm31 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I'd appreciate some help with this one. I have the exact same problem with Generals Zero Hour running on Vista Ultimate. It installed perfectly (i think) and then behaves normally while loading. Problem is, it just sits on the splash screen. After about 15 seconds it just quits to the desktop. I tried creating the options.ini file exactly like you said but it still doesn't work. Where exactly should the options.ini file be placed again? I just put it right into the Documents folder. Thanks for your help...this problem is driving me nuts.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

It's located in the Documents folder and then the Command and Conquer Zero Hour folder. For example, mine is located here: C:\Users\Dad\Documents\Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour Data. So it should be located in the Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour Data folder, there in the main directory...no subfolders after that, just that one. The only difference between mine and yours will be your user name.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Does this mean the bear lives?
awwwwwwww.............. shame.......


----------



## timm31 (Jan 13, 2008)

THANKS!!! That fixed it!!! For future reference though, make sure to specify that the options.ini should be made with notepad. I made a new text file then renamed it options.ini Apparently that didn't work and i actually ended up with a file called option.ini.txt 
So i remade it in notepad and everything works. You have my eternal gratitude!!!


----------

